# 4 days after Spay



## Ncram74 (Mar 10, 2014)

hi, our little pheobe got spayed last thursday, we had an appointment at the vet on Saturday and they were happy with how her stitches were healing but we were concerned that she still didnt really want to move and only eating and drinking when we put the bowls next to her bed. She is normally such a lively we thing we were worried. Vet said not to worry she'd return to normal soon. I'ts now day 4 post op and our little pheobe hasn't returned, we are getting tail wags but she's not getting up from her bed and if we take her out of her bed in the kitchen she runs to her bed in the lounge...we took a short walk yesterday but she just lay down! I'm so worried, we have an appt at 3.50 today but just wondered what you guys thought, is out little miss just upset and a little bit freaked out by the whole experiance?? I really don't think shes in pain as her wound is healing nicely and she's been wearing her vests so hasn't been licking. xx


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie was spayed a couple of weeks ago too. She did the same as Pheobe is doing. She stayed right in bed with room service for 5 days. In the evening of day 5 she decided she felt better and did a doodle dash up and down the hallway.  Scared the heck out me by she was fine. Don't worry, having a spay is major abdominal surgery. Pheobe will be dashing around again in no time. I wouldn't be taking her for any walks for another couple of days though.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Maggie was spayed a couple of weeks ago too. She did the same as Pheobe is doing. She stayed right in bed with room service for 5 days. In the evening of day 5 she decided she felt better and did a doodle dash up and down the hallway.  Scared the heck out me by she was fine. Don't worry, having a spay is major abdominal surgery. Pheobe will be dashing around again in no time. I wouldn't be taking her for any walks for another couple of days though.


I love the room service quote...


----------



## Ncram74 (Mar 10, 2014)

we got more pain killers last night, did a bit of a run round the garden but then back to bed. shes weeing all over the place too...is that normal? she had been soooo good and now gone back to week 1!
can't wait to get our cheeky little pup back! x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Did you ask the vet about the weeing? Maybe she's just holding it so long that when she does realize that when she has to go, she has to go Now and can no longer hold it till she gets to the garden? Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I do hope Phoebe is feeling much better now and you are happier - it is such a stressful time for owners, because we love our pup's so much.
Kiki would only wee if I took her out - on the lead 2 mins down our road to a grassy path. She would not wee in the garden. Once I had worked out what she needed it was fine.
Do mention it to your vet - just in case.
Let us know how Phoebe is this evening.


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

How is Phoebe today? X


----------

